# Dooling on the lockout



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> And Dooling is a highly informed player as first vice president of the National Basketball Players Association.
> 
> "It's early; I'm not even really focusing on it right now," Dooling said in a phone interview last week. "I look at the glass as half full. This is a great opportunity to be creative and positive within the community and with my family.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/125275263.html


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

It's very sad when the first VP of the players is telling his colleagues to go look for greener pastures. Not a good sign for the future of the league at all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VCHighFly said:


> It's very sad when the first VP of the players is telling his colleagues to go look for greener pastures. Not a good sign for the future of the league at all.


The short-term future, maybe, but it's not like the league is going to collapse over this. It's widely believed that this lockout could eat up part or most of the coming season, so it's in some players best interests to get a full year's salary overseas instead of a pro-rated deal here for whatever's left of the season.


----------

